# Buckmark Contour 7.25 URX



## plinker

Does anyone have one of these? I put one in layaway, and was just wanting to hear what owners have to say about them.

Thanks,
plinker


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

plinker said:


> Does anyone have one of these? I put one in layaway, and was just wanting to hear what owners have to say about them. . .


Go to this site. Ask your question. Look around.

Browning - RimfireCentral.com Forums

This is the Browning sub-forum of RimfireCentral. It has a very active group of helpful Buck Mark folks.
Plus the sticky "Starter Thread" has a wealth of Buck Mark info.
And "*Chim*" is the guru. And it has some other really knowledgeable folks too. :smt1099

Oh yeah, congratulations on your choice. Buck Marks are habit forming. :mrgreen:

Here's my Buck Mark Plus UDX with rosewood grips, TruGlo red/green dot sight on a Browning "Weaver" rail. Sight/rail combo less than $100. tumbleweed


----------

